# Paychexx?



## CJSLAWNSERVICE (Nov 6, 2005)

How uses Paychex for there payroll/ Taxes/ Workmens Comp ?? I'm considering it to avoid current headaches.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Little pricey but if they make a mistake they have to cover it. And it's worth the time to you.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I used them a year ago. Changed to adp. I'm going to change back to paychex. I like them better. Seems more personal to me than adp. I dont know. probably helps they are based an hour away.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

grandview;863771 said:


> Little pricey but if they make a mistake they have to cover it. And it's worth the time to you.


I am looking to add an employee or two in the spring. What is the rate for a payroll company and how do they work? Is it hard to do payroll yourself?
I have not really looked into it yet.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

they save a lot of headaches when you have several employees who work in different states. It is money well spent.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

As I said before it's nice to have, because they know what to do and what to withhold for taxes. If you make a mistake it will cost you.


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

I use Paychexx,switched from ADP approx. 2 yrs. ago. Paychexx customer service is much better. My mom works for ADP and I still switched if that tells you anything. Well worth the money,I used to do my own payroll but after a while I found I made more money working than the money I was saving doing it myself plus as mentioned your arse is covered in case of a mistake.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

We used them here at the print shop for years but about 3 years ago we brought it in house to save the money. When we did use them never had any complaints good company to deal with.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i use echex...so far so good. was a client of paychex for over 10 yrs but they're getting to be too expensive.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

I use Paychex for my other businesses, and they are great. I used ADP previously and switched to Paychex about 5 or 6 years ago. Way better service and they were cheaper than ADP at the time, don't know about now, but I'm not willing to switch back either way! I'm now enrolled in their Taxpay program and they handle everything for me. It is great not to have to worry about that crap anymore. And Grandview is right, if they screw up, it's on them. They also, have a ton of services available that I don't use, but I've used many companies in the past and Paychex is by far the best!


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

redman6565;864860 said:


> i use echex...so far so good. was a client of paychex for over 10 yrs but they're getting to be too expensive.


ole' tom has gotta make enough money to pay for his new house in FL!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

We use paychex, no complaints. Everything is always on time, professional staff, not any slip ups I can specifically remember. Its another cost to the business, but unless you have your own accounting department on staff, its worth every cent.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Quickbooks Pro with payroll here... once its setup CORRECTLY its a breaze. I took it to our CPA and he set it up for me. He then does our quarterly's but we do the rest in house. It's takes about 5 minutes a week to do payroll with 7 employees.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

*payroll*

Paychex and ADP both use software similar software to Quickbooks with payroll. If you only have a few (less then 5 employees) and they all live in the same city/state I would use quickbooks. If you have more then 5 go with a payroll provider. USA payroll is also a good company they are not as established as ADP or PayChex, but the people are nice.

My wife works for Paychex and I use ADP for my other business (25 employees). I've never had a problem with ADP. Both companies offer good services. Plus you can get workman's comp threw either company and pay weekly instead of quarterly.


----------



## Jaspell (Sep 3, 2008)

Paychex is less expensive than ADP but it isnt cheap. I have used them since 2006 for payroll and the taxpay service. They have been very good.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Guynextdoor. Paychex's has good pricing on workers comp compared to the rest. I just got comp and disability for my first employee at $1500 for the 1st year. The payroll is $34.75 a paycheck so my accountant is giving me the numbers for now. Will be using quick books in the spring for payroll.


----------

